# "Eyebrows" normal??



## cgrant1212 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi there, I have a 12 week old german shepherd puppy and I find his markings to be unique, in a sense. He has "eyebrows" which you don't normally see. Is this common or considered a fault? I attached pictures of him. Thank you!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

I've seen them on "typical" GSDs, and my girl Butters has two little black eyebrows of her own so I'd say it's fairly normal. (though I'm no expert)

Either way, they look super cute.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes, normal, and makes their faces very expressive.  Just look at the pic you posted. You can see the mischief clearly, thanks to his eyebrows!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Yup eyebrows are normal. Here's Della when she was a little bit younger


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My dog's beautician.....employed by many Hollywood stars but will remain anonymous...believes eyebrows and a dog's whiskers are not just "normal" but should be accentuated.

SuperG


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

They're not uncommon and personally I think they add a lot of character


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

HAHAHA! Super G.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

SuperG said:


> My dog's beautician.....employed by many Hollywood stars but will remain anonymous...believes eyebrows and a dog's whiskers are not just "normal" but should be accentuated.
> 
> SuperG


LMAOOO that's awesome. I've been making silly photos also with my dogs, but I haven't shared yet. A hat is needed!


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

You have a lot of color and face changes coming. It's fun to watch as the color and expressions change. Nice pup!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

With those eyebrows his face is super cute!!!:wub:


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

How cute! I have a GSD with a black face and light brows, and one with a tan face and black brows. The eyebrows always make them so expressive!


----------



## cgrant1212 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the comments! I was just curious as you don't see it very often! Love my lil guy (all 30 pounds of him!) haha


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm a little sad you can't see eyebrows on my current GSD. My other four had very expressive faces and their eyebrows did a lot of waggling up and down. So cute.

(My current GSD is solid black).


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

cgrant1212 said:


> Hi there, I have a 12 week old german shepherd puppy and I find his markings to be unique, in a sense. He has "eyebrows" which you don't normally see. Is this common or considered a fault? I attached pictures of him. Thank you!


Yes eyebrows are 100% normal


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

cgrant1212 said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments! I was just curious as you don't see it very often! Love my lil guy (all 30 pounds of him!) haha


Haha crazy enough I see most with them. ?


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Before and after. He had eyebrows as a puppy.


----------

